
Love, Death, and Other Forgotten Traditions - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/love-death-and-other-forgotten-traditions
======
GFischer
While I agree that we would do well to take some lessons from these people,
one big difference between Shiuar and Western families is that Western
families have switched from r-selection to k-selection - fewer babies treated
as precious, fragile things.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R/K_selection_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R/K_selection_theory).

It was common in the past to have a LOT of children (and not only due to lack
of anticonceptive methods), much like Shiuar, and not to name children younger
than 2 years (to try and not become attached) and half of them dying before
their 1st year.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Childhood_in_medieval_England](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Childhood_in_medieval_England)

------
cerealbad
wealthy people become detached from each other and attached to objects.
comfort and convenience are hard itches not to scratch; but the evolutionary
mechanism which got us here swings the pendulum back towards the same type of
group adaptation.

when information completely replaces food humans will be hunter gatherers
again, that period won't last long (my personal hope, it could last millions
of years!?) as great civilizations and empires will rise with the "new truth",
expansion, border wars, dynasties, we've told this story already.

the animating force of human beings does not require a biological body (this
is probably true for all living creatures), it requires a strategic approach,
driven by flexibility and unreliable narration. should the process itself ever
be completely understood, there is a high likelihood that a species would
decide to terminate itself due to the inherent cruelty and stupidity of being
alive, originally our emotional bias and presently our curiosity ensures we
won't fall into that bottleneck.

in the short term, modern individualism will die the death of one thousand
cuts. it's good in theory, in practice it makes people miserable. nobody aged
0-12 or 25-99 wants to be alone, wanderlust is a pollination mechanism, and
that wind only has to blow you to the next tribe.

